# rzr snorkels



## crwBrute7504x4I

I am getting ready to snorkel my brothers 11 rzr 800 s and was wondering if anyone on here has done one yet and if so do you still have the parts list, and maybe some pics for guidance.
thanks in advanced!!!


----------



## Polaris425

I could have swore someone posted a thread not long ago but I just can not find it right now!! Maybe who ever it was will remember and reply...


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

I hope so but if not I will just build it and take pics step by step for the how to section.


----------



## Polaris425

I know we have the ranger... but I KNOW someone posted about a RZR not long ago.


----------



## Polaris425

GOT IT

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=14721&highlight=Razor+Snorkels


----------



## 08GreenBrute

I did my 11 rzr s it won't bad at all. The worst part is cutting ti bed lol

Ill look to see if i have any pics of mine somewhere, I did follow the part list on the rzr forum and I didn't use the 22 deg fitting but everything else was the same


----------



## Polaris425

Yeah we need a really good how to w/ pics. I will eventually do one but it will be another year or so before I can afford it.


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Polaris425 said:


> Yeah we need a really good how to w/ pics. I will eventually do one but it will be another year or so before I can afford it.


well I am gonna do this one once he breaks in the new motor so I will take step by step pics and explain everything I do and send it to your for the how to section.


----------



## wcs61

I did not take pictures wednesday of the neighbours rzr while helping change the valve cover gasket. But I do know he has 1- 2" snorkel on the drivers side coming out of the bed by the rollbar. All it has is the 2" rubber 90 elbow on the intake, a short piece of pvc then a pvc 90 degree ell turned up through the bed then a stack with a 90 degree elbow straight back. 
As for the cvt he has two 1 1/2" stacks on the right side coming through the bed next to the rollbar on that side. He also ran his vent tubes out with the snorkels. 5 vents in all.
I did suggest he put a catch can under the bed for all on the vent tubes and only run one tube through the bed. I will have to show him how when i get back from work Dec. 23rd.
Also let me say his rzr does run on the rich side with the 2" intake snorkel. Not real rich but you can smell it in the exhaust.




...Posting the hard way. But I'm here.


----------

